# Wacko Njaco's Used Cars!



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome to Wacko Njaco's Used Car Emporium! We have the deals for your new wheels! We got big cars for small people and small cars for big people! Anything you desire!

Looking to take that special someone for a night on the town? Check our "Stepping Out' line of automobiles. Don't worry about the size - everything fits!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

or maybe you're looking for something alittle sportier? Looking to "wrap your a** in fibergalss"? Look no further!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

Worried about safety? Our cars come with the latest, new safety features including:

Pic 1 - Integrated Anti-Human Locking Devices

Pic 2 - An up to date Vision Deterent System

Pic 3 - Appropriate Envoirnment Camoflage

Pic 4 - and a sensitive Anti-touch System!

Pic 5 - And if anything should happen to you and your car, we'll gladly provide a loaner!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

And how do we know these safety systems work? Our highly qualified staff extensively checks each and every car!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

LMAO Njaco your a pistol


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

Our many services including choosing any paint color you want and a daily car wash!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

Most importantly, all our cars are enviornmentally safe and follow all federal emission guidelines.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2007)

So next time you're looking to upgrade your ride, come to Wacko Njaco's and sign on the dotted line! Our cars are the best and thats no bull!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Njaco- oh man


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 17, 2007)

oh boy


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 17, 2007)

Nj You are one twisted Motorhead!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2007)

another job well done good show old chap


----------



## Clave (Aug 18, 2007)

too much!

me, me, me, where do I sign? /[end]Homer Simpson


----------



## timshatz (Aug 18, 2007)

Good one Njaco. Good chuckle.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris: Where did you find all these ? 

I love it !

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

You should be put down man !!!!!
heh heh heh


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 19, 2007)

Man...people these days have allot of imagination...too bad they channel that imagination in the wrong direction.....funny as hell pics anyway...keep them coming


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2007)

great posts!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you mean Kingtiger?? I'm a crminal? Huh? I don't do nothing?? Huh? Huh? Just you wait, I'll....wait.....I gotta take a pill........


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 19, 2007)

Njaco said:


> What do you mean Kingtiger?? I'm a crminal? Huh? I don't do nothing?? Huh? Huh? Just you wait, I'll....wait.....I gotta take a pill........



Relax...its a great post and some models are really cool


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 19, 2007)

Njaco said:


> What do you mean Kingtiger?? I'm a crminal? Huh? I don't do nothing?? Huh? Huh? Just you wait, I'll....wait.....I gotta take a pill........



Hey Chris, like I said...a twisted motorhead! Ha Ha


----------



## R-2800 (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA!! that's the best!!


----------

